# Cheap entertainment!



## stolibaby (Mar 6, 2011)

Haha literally I spent two dollars for the laser pointer...the only downside is he gets so focused that for the next twenty minutes after we're done and the pointer is put away he keeps looking for it and coming up to me to get me to help him find it lol

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

be VERY careful. Laser pointers can and often do lead to serious OCD behavior. First its the laser pointer and then its random reflections of light. Dogs have been known to become so obsessed with lasers and reflections, they'll jump throw windows to chase down a reflection.


----------

